# Ronda Rousey v Holly Holm Announced For UFC 195 On Jan 2nd 2016



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dana White just announced this fight for UFC 195 on Jan 2nd 2016

https://twitter.com/danawhite/status/634693958661197824



> *UFC women’s bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey won’t be fighting Miesha Tate for a third time, after all. At least not yet.
> 
> Rousey (12-0 MMA, 6-0 UFC) today told “Good Morning America” that rather than Tate (17-5 MMA, 4-2 UFC), she’s slated to fight former pro boxer Holly Holm (9-0 MMA, 2-0 UFC) at UFC 195 on Jan. 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634693958661197824

what happened? Where's cupcake?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Tate v Cyborg or Nunes on the same card would be sweet.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

This whole division is embarrassing. They are giving the title shot to someone that's on a 2 fight winning streak, two fights in which she looked awful.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

At this point, the division would be better off if Ronda disappeared for a few years. It would be far more interesting. As it stands, the barrel has been scraped. There's nothing feasible left, apart from giving that roid gorilla her opportunity - but even that is just one fight. Then, win or lose, Ronda would come back to 135 and squish everybody again = same boring division.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess they are giving Holm the title shot whilst she is still undefeated, regardless of how she looked in her first two UFC fights.

If we were to get Rousey v Tate 3 and Holm lost her next fight then we would probably not get to see Rousey v Holm.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> At this point, the division would be better off if Ronda disappeared for a few years. It would be far more interesting. As it stands, the barrel has been scraped. There's nothing feasible left, apart from giving that roid gorilla her opportunity - but even that is just one fight. Then, win or lose, Ronda would come back to 135 and squish everybody again = same boring division.


There is no fight in the division that is more interesting than Ronda beating the shit out of the next bum up.

As for this matchup all I have to say is funny stuff......but really what else can they do? They realize Holm would lose to anyone decent so this is the chance to do that fight and sell her world class boxing...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> There is no fight in the division that is more interesting than Ronda beating the shit out of the next bum up.


I dunno. If, say Tate was the champ. We would at least be giving her opponent some kind of chance. A few competitive moments at the very least. With Ronda, theres no hope. Nothing. Just a few seconds of Ronda doing something special and its over. Hell, in the last fight we didnt see anything at all except a sloppy Ronda *still* knocking the feck outta Betch. Shes so far ahead, even when shes shit, shes better then the rest. As much as I enjoy 30 second destructions, its actually getting a bit boring now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got my fingers crossed hoping they make Tate vs Cyborg


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> There is no fight in the division that is more interesting than Ronda beating the shit out of the next bum up.
> 
> As for this matchup all I have to say is funny stuff......but really what else can they do? They realize Holm would lose to anyone decent so this is the chance to do that fight and sell her world class boxing...


God, I'm not sure I can stand months of the UFC trying to sell us Holm's world class boxing.

My thoughts on this match up is -


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't think Holm is ready.. I'm not sure she ever will be... but she's definitely not yet.

I think jonnyg4508 is right. Tate III is a bit stale so they're just trying to bring in a new face that they can build some hype around. 

Undefeated, former Pro Boxer, fights out of a big camp... They'll do a few Countdown shows and they'll have everyone thinking Holm is going to win before you know it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

After a bit of though I think the following will happen.

Tate v Cyborg on the same card setting up the winners to fight at UFC 200.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone complained about Tate, everyone complains about Holm.

It's like you guys actually want to see her fight Floyd.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Tate got injured?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't get this "She need more time to be ready." talk, she is the 2nd oldest ranked fighter in the division, she has flaws in her boxing that have been with her for her entire life and are going nowhere.

All time would do is allow Ronda to improve....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently Miesha had no idea...



> *According to Miesha Tate's manager, the world found out Tate wasn't fight Ronda Rousey next before Tate herself.
> 
> "I'm absolutely shocked," Josh Jones of KHI Management told MMAFighting.com. "I found out just like you did. Very disappointed to hear the news."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Undefeated champion boxer might as well take advantage of this storyline now,we can always have a 3rd fight with Tate.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fight Valley?

:laugh:

From IMDB:-



> When Tory Coro turns up dead, the neighborhood turns up silent. Rumor has it she became yet another victim of the small town known as FIGHT VALLEY. Tory's sister Windsor moves to town to begin her own investigation on her sister's mysterious death after weeks of no leads from the police. She's quick to learn that Tory fought for money to make ends meet. If girl-next-door Windsor is going to make her way into FIGHT VALLEY to find the truth about Tory, she's going to have to fight her way in. "Jabs" (Miesha Tate) swore she would never throw a punch in the Valley again. Jabs now finds herself training Windsor to survive the painful, unexpected path she's about to take. Every corner. Every alley. Every doorway. She must follow the last footsteps of her sister in order to come face-to-face with Tory's killer in FIGHT VALLEY.



Sometimes, you just know something is gonna be proper shit.

I wonder what hideous creature Cyborg plays.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I don't get this "She need more time to be ready." talk, she is the 2nd oldest ranked fighter in the division, she has flaws in her boxing that have been with her for her entire life and are going nowhere.
> 
> All time would do is allow Ronda to improve....


Well if this was a boxing match... I'd agree with you. She still seems really scared to engage with people she thinks will try to take her down. 

She doesn't look like she's comfortable with her complete MMA game. I'm not sure you can ever be comfortable with Rousey across the cage from you... but she just isn't fighting with confidence right now.

For that reason alone... I think she's going to get chewed up and spit out by Rousey.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well here is the chance Ronda was waiting to prove she could be a boxing champ. :confused05:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well here is the chance Ronda was waiting to prove she could be a boxing champ. :confused05:


I would think that would be Holly's only chance... if Ronda ego boxes her... but I'm also not sure that Holm's would engage enough to actually do anything with that. 

I don't think Rousey will be able to do what she did against Bethe... so I envision her waiting for Holm to mess up her distance (like she has the last few fights) and dump her or she'll have to chase her down if Holm won't engage. Which I think is a very real possibility.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Holly is going to get destroyed. What a JOKE! Expect to hear the Nunes vs Tate announcement probably today or tomorrow. Cyborg is def not coming over yet.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well here is the chance Ronda was waiting to prove she could be a boxing champ. :confused05:


I was thinking the same thing. But like moose says, Holm wont do anything with it. Even if Ronda comes in and does nothing but box, Holm will still be terrified of the clinch and takedown regardless. It's a shame. Be good to see Holm relaxed and doing her thing, but in MMA shes always going to be tense and cautious.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But like moose says, Holm wont do anything with it. Even if Ronda comes in and does nothing but box, Holm will still be terrified of the clinch and takedown regardless. It's a shame. Be good to see Holm relaxed and doing her thing, but in MMA shes always going to be tense and cautious.


Exactly. You thought the James Toney fight was lame watch this one. I don't even think she has a punchers chance.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I like this a lot better than Rousey Tate III. Holm has decent footwork, maybe she will be able to keep her distance and punish the champ from the outside.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Walter said:


> I like this a lot better than Rousey Tate III.


This x III.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Holm could last a few rounds by staying on the move and not making the mistake of throwing combos... 

I can even see her taking a round by moving and countering Ronda's bullrushes with stiff jabs. 

But... Holm does not have the power to end it, at some point Ronda will grab hold of her and submit her. But yeah, this is still better than Tate 3 right now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I think Holm could last a few rounds by staying on the move and not making the mistake of throwing combos...
> 
> I can even see her taking a round by moving and countering Ronda's bullrushes with stiff jabs.
> 
> But... Holm does not have the power to end it, at some point Ronda will grab hold of her and submit her. But yeah, this is still better than Tate 3 right now.


For any of this to happen Holly will have to fight 100% different from her other UFC fights cause she couldn't avoid the clinch in either.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im hearing that Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Claudia Gadelha and indeed Miesha Tate v Amanda Nunes are going to be added to the UFC 195 main card shortly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Good night for woman's MMA. Amanda Nunes, Ronda Rousey and Joanna Polishname have the ability to finish a fight with strikes. Not many others have that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like i was correct..



> *In what could be history’s biggest night for women’s MMA, January’s UFC 195 event will apparently have a second title fight.
> 
> UFC strawweight champion Joanna Jedrzejczyk (10-0 MMA, 4-0 UFC) will rematch Claudia Gadelha (13-1 MMA, 2-1 UFC) in the co-headliner of the card. Bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey and challenger Holly Holm meet in the UFC 195 main event, as UFC officials announced earlier today.
> 
> ...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why so far away?

Rousey by submission.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm more excited to see Joanna Champion fight than Rousey. Holm is more interesting than Tate III, but Tate is more prepared to fight Ronda than Holm is.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> For any of this to happen Holly will have to fight 100% different from her other UFC fights cause she couldn't avoid the clinch in either.


Something we have spoken about before. 

Every time she throws multiple punch combinations she walks right into a clinch, she would have to not do that, stick to jabs, inside leg kicks... occasional body kick. 

She has the tools standing, but would need to follow a solid gameplan, 

But sadly, i think even if she thought the perfect fight... i still think she would lose.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Something we have spoken about before.
> 
> Every time she throws multiple punch combinations she walks right into a clinch, she would have to not do that, stick to jabs, inside leg kicks... occasional body kick.
> 
> ...


I think she has the tools to win the most boring UD fight ever.. I just don't think she's got the confidence to do it.

She's going to literally back peddle the entire time...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Miesha Tate's manager 'absolutely shocked' she isn't fighting Ronda Rousey next*
> 
> According to Miesha Tate's manager, the world found out Tate wasn't fight Ronda Rousey next before Tate herself.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/8/21/9186863/miesha-tates-manager-absolutely-shocked-she-isnt-fighting-ronday


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If she back pedalled the entire time I'd LOVE it. How to beat Ronda Rousey? Absolutely shit yourself and land the jab very sporadically. Ronda is sooo used to absolute domination that she'd be unsettled at knowing she can't get her hands on you and likely lost the round. The second and third round would be even harder as Rousey's got the determination to overcome but late in the fight I imagine she'd start to break if she was 3 rounds down and get reckless.

Holly won't do that though. She'll try and put a beating on Ronda and will get destroyed as a result.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Blah, Tate should have got it. She is on a 4 fight win streak and is the only one to drag ronda out of the first. She took ronda down and had top control as well, she has done by far the best against her and after 4 wins she should get it. 

Holm hasn't even looked that good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I probably would have preferred if Tate got it personally because I think Holm could do with a little bit more confidence coming in. Even replace Holm with Nunes for now.

Having said that, I don't want to be "that guy" since the Tate / Rousey 3 thread was filled with people bitching about Tate getting a title shot, and dont want this thread to turn into everyone bitching about Tate not getting the title shot.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ronda by whatever she wants in under 30 seconds. I thought her last fight was the biggest mismatch we've seen... I've just changed my mind.

They've Already started with the 'this is Rondas toughest fight to date' bullshit on Twitter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I rank Holm a decent amount ahead of Bethe Correira.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Reminds me if the old days of pro wrestling. When the stars would only take in local nobody's. Ronda fans must be happy she does not have fight the real best woman's fighter Cyborg. Would not want Ronda to jeopardize her acting career by potentially getting hurt


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I rank Holm a decent amount ahead of Bethe Correira.


Based on what?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Based on what?


What we see inside the cage. Shayna Baszler was probably the worst person signed to the UFC so I don't really care about what Bethe did to her. Outside of that, Bethe hasn't been impressive once imo and while Holm isn't exactly "impressive" we've actually seen some signs of a fighter who thinks and is technical rather than who throws stupid non powerful shots.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What we see inside the cage. Shayna Baszler was probably the worst person signed to the UFC so I don't really care about what Bethe did to her. Outside of that, Bethe hasn't been impressive once imo and while Holm isn't exactly "impressive" we've actually seen some signs of a fighter who thinks and is technical rather than who throws stupid non powerful shots.


I'd rank them both similarly, giving both zero percent of a chance of beating Ronda. I'd say I'd rank them both in the top 10, but then I think I'd struggle to name 10 fighters in the women's 135 division. 

I think you've got Ronda, then a massive way below that you've got your Tates, Zinganos etc, and then a bit below that you've got your Holy Holms and your Bethe Corrieas and then below that you've got your Shayna Bayzlas and then below that, your average woman on the street.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Holm needs at least one more fight imo. I like Holly and think she will at least get out the first round.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I'd rank them both similarly, giving both zero percent of a chance of beating Ronda. I'd say I'd rank them both in the top 10, but then I think I'd struggle to name 10 fighters in the women's 135 division.
> 
> I think you've got Ronda, then a massive way below that you've got your Tates, Zinganos etc, and then a bit below that you've got your Holy Holms and your Bethe Corrieas and then below that you've got your Shayna Bayzlas and then below that, your average woman on the street.


Pretty much the way I rank everything, although I'd probably rank the average woman ahead of Shayna .


I'd rank Holm above Bethe but below Zingano and Tate. Nunes would probably be somewhere perfectly in the middle because we've seen more from her against better opposition.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'd rank them both similarly, giving both zero percent of a chance of beating Ronda. I'd say I'd rank them both in the top 10, but then I think I'd struggle to name 10 fighters in the women's 135 division.
> 
> I think you've got Ronda, then a massive way below that you've got your Tates, Zinganos etc, and then a bit below that you've got your Holy Holms and your Bethe Corrieas and then below that you've got your Shayna Bayzlas and then below that, your average woman on the street.


and the UFC is scared to put them 3rd tear fighters in with the 2nd tear fighters through fear of having no contenders. 

Hopefully they throw Zingano/Tate/Carmouche/Davis against each other at least, if we are going to do a pointless rematch at least make them go through hell to get there. 

Then we got Nunes... who is in that 2nd tear yet hasn't fought Ronda yet, she is the most dangerous contender around to me, which is not saying much... But i wanna see her get a shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like Nunes / Tate for number 1 contender.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess if they are going to put up some jobber against Ronda. I am happy it is Holly. I like watching her fight. Won't get to see much in the actual fight. But the fake promo's should be good


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess if they are going to put up some jobber against Ronda. I am happy it is Holly. I like watching her fight. Won't get to see much in the actual fight. But the fake promo's should be good


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would rather see both of them avenge there losses to Cat.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Im hearing that Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Claudia Gadelha and indeed Miesha Tate v Amanda Nunes are going to be added to the UFC 195 main card shortly.


Lol wont be buying that card.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Why not have Ronda beat Tate again and have Holm fight Bethe ? winner takes Ronda. Either way Ronda sub Round 1


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol wont be buying that card.


Don't then, no one is forcing you to.

Ill be watching, Joanna Jedrzejczyk / Claudia Gadelha rematch should be fantastic


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Why not have Ronda beat Tate again and have Holm fight Bethe ? winner takes Ronda. Either way Ronda sub Round 1


Because almost every single MMA fan went nuts when they said Tate would get the next fight?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe ufc is going to give us a treat and have Tate vs Cyborg. Not so sure though. Tate was surprised to hear she was not fighting Ronda. They probably would have informed her early if they where thinking of her vs Cyborg. Not something you would want just dropped on you.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Because almost every single MMA fan went nuts when they said Tate would get the next fight?


Hey I don't have a problem with the fight , I just think Dana announcing Tate vs Ronda was wrong , he should of just had Holm fight Bethe.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If I'm Holly's trainer I get her doing squats and deadlifts as often as possible. Find an Olympic male Judo competitor, get Holm to defend hip tosses a thousand times a day. Nobody ever fights Rousey with a plan, it's always walk into getting beaten up.

Rousey has a little of what Anderson did, her reputation precedes her and her opponents are beat before the fight starts, they don't even put up a fight. Tate kind of did but still she walked right into Rouseys wheelhouse like an idiot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

rabakill said:


> If I'm Holly's trainer I get her doing squats and deadlifts as often as possible. Find an Olympic male Judo competitor, get Holm to defend hip tosses a thousand times a day. Nobody ever fights Rousey with a plan, it's always walk into getting beaten up.
> 
> Rousey has a little of what Anderson did, her reputation precedes her and her opponents are beat before the fight starts, they don't even put up a fight. Tate kind of did but still she walked right into Rouseys wheelhouse like an idiot.


But it's mostly because her competition sucks at striking and submission defence and fight IQ.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

For all of the 30 seconds the fight lasted... Bethe Correia seemed to have a decent enough game plan, She didn't rush forward, used nice footwork, counter jabs, shrugged off Ronda attempts to clinch up and get them hips close.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

More cannon fodder to feed the Rousey hype machine....and I can hear it now "Rousey beat an undefeated pro champion boxer, shes the best ever at everything"


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> More cannon fodder to feed the Rousey hype machine....and I can hear it now "Rousey beat an undefeated pro champion boxer, shes the best ever at everything"


Ronda is already the best female athlete in the history of the known universe and any potential parallel universes. Way better than any gold medalists or Serena Williams even. Just the best, so much so I could cry right now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe it's just me...but Holly looks scared on the poster??


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So hopefully this means we get 

UFC 195 - 
Rousey/Holm
Tate/Nunes

Invicta
Cyborg/Evinger

UFC 200
Rousey/Cyborg
Tate/Coerria 

I am happy that the UFC is finally getting smart and putting contenders in co-main's so if an injury does occur you have the replacement


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This reminds me of TUF 18.

When Ronda walked onto the set, she was surprised to see Miesha Tate there instead of Cat Zingano who was supposed to be coaching. The way things went down, Ronda thought she was off the show and that it would be Cat Zingano coaching against Miesha Tate on the Ultimate Fighter, instead.

I guess this could be payback.

Holm is a bigger threat to Ronda than Miesha is, IMO. Ronda really hasn't moved well in the cage. The way Ronda moves one dimensionally forwards like Rocky Balboa in the Rocky movies is something a seasoned striker like Holm would have a much better chance of exploiting than Miesha would. People tend to forget before Holly Holm fought in the UFC, all of her wins were by KO/TKO except for one fight that went to a decision. Holm was knocking people out and finishing them the same way Cyborg is now. Then she moved to the UFC and all her fights have been decisions. Holm could still have that KO/TKO power even if she has't shown it of late.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Holm's is a better prep for Cyborg fight than Tate, she's as big as Cyborg anyways


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe Holm will get injured (nothing serious, of course) and Cat will step in at the last minute.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Maybe Holm will get injured (nothing serious, of course) and Cat will step in at the last minute.


How about Cat gets another fight first


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Maybe Holm will get injured (nothing serious, of course) and Cat will step in at the last minute.


As long as Cat doesn't get KO'ed in 10 seconds.

And later say: "I didn't think Ronda was going to punch me in the face".


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Maybe it's just me...but Holly looks scared on the poster??


Hahahaha surely they could have found a less terrified photo of holm to use? :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ronda looks a right muppet when she does her pout thing. She looks lovely when she stops with the retarded angry nonsense and smiles.

As far as "im gonna kill you" faces go, Ronda may well have the rubbishest of all.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If she back pedalled the entire time I'd LOVE it. How to beat Ronda Rousey? Absolutely shit yourself and land the jab very sporadically. Ronda is sooo used to absolute domination that she'd be unsettled at knowing she can't get her hands on you and likely lost the round. The second and third round would be even harder as Rousey's got the determination to overcome but late in the fight I imagine she'd start to break if she was 3 rounds down and get reckless.
> 
> Holly won't do that though. She'll try and put a beating on Ronda and will get destroyed as a result.


Yes, even if it were a straight striking match with both fighters engaging, I'd probably still favor Rousey. She has grown some serious punching power that would overcome Holm's supposedly better technique. Only backpedalling and jabbing is probably the only way for Holm to win against Rousey and I can see the Jackson-Winkeljohn team trying to go for that route, but probably Holm will have trouble to follow that gameplan.

Anyway, I still favour this match-up over the one with Tate, as Tate already has lost twice. A third shot needs more wins than a normal rebounce.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wasn't in the mood for another Rousey-Tate fight, but I can't think of too many things more disrespectful than UFC announcing the fight, then not only going back on their decision after it, but not even contacting Tate to give her a heads up.

What on Earth can justify such a despicable attitude? Can't someone pick a phone and contact one of your athletes who you have a professional relationship to give her the news, good or bad? They just didn't give a sh!t about what Tate would pass through. Extreme lack of consideration, to allow her to know her plans got pulverized through the press.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, even if it were a straight striking match with both fighters engaging, I'd probably still favor Rousey. She has grown some serious punching power that would overcome Holm's supposedly better technique. Only backpedalling and jabbing is probably the only way for Holm to win against Rousey and I can see the Jackson-Winkeljohn team trying to go for that route, but probably Holm will have trouble to follow that gameplan.
> 
> Anyway, I still favour this match-up over the one with Tate, as Tate already has lost twice. A third shot needs more wins than a normal rebounce.


Watching the Tate fight on UFC Now earlier, and man did she put a fight to Ronda in that first round. Tate got a bit tired and stupidly kept shooting for takedowns but had she been able to stay standing, she'd probably have won the fight. Ronda only took her down like once, it was ALL Tate going for pointless TDs and getting reversed hard.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I can't think of too many things more disrespectful than UFC announcing the fight, then not only going back on their decision after it, but not even contacting Tate to give her a heads up.
> 
> What on Earth can justify such a despicable attitude? Can't someone pick a phone and contact one of your athletes who you have a professional relationship to give her the news, good or bad?


This could be Dana's way of promoting fights.

Or just letting people who work for him know they aren't shit.

Who knows what's really going down behind the scenes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I disagree when people say Tate deserves the fight, she got beat twice and thats that. 

If anyone "deserves" the fight its Cat. She's the true number one contender. 
Anyway, she's a different style of fighter for us to watch Ronda take apart so that's something. She may well have a solid game plan which honestly has been missing from most of Ronda's victims.

Holm is a point fighter in many respects I dont belive she was trying to stay out of the clinch in her lasts 2 fights I have no clue why people thought she was but she will for Ronda and I think she can be competitive if Ronda gives her respect.

If Ronda bull rushes and throws :bye01: Holm.

As for Cris,

I bet Cyroid wont even fight Tate, I bet she just acts like that fight isn't available.

But Ronda's clucking right? pfft.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I bet Cyroid wont even fight Tate, I bet she just acts like that fight isn't available.


They have a movie coming out together the week of UFC 194
Would be a great fight to have to promote the movie.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4280822/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That actually sounds like an interesting fight to say the least. I wonder who Cyborg is supposed to be portraying in it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It probably has more to do with the fact that Ronda has literally faced everyone else in the division. As for Cyborg she needs to make 135. Once she can prove that it'll be easy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Holm is 9-0. I dont know why they wouldn't make this fight before Miesha's third loss to Ronda I like this fight more. 

Sick Miesha on Cyroid I like that fight! I dont like Miesha much but she's a solid fighter as far as the ladies go. I think Miesha would lose but who knows?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one has to remember that Miesha Tate has fought the best of the best at bantamweight during her career. Holly Holm on the other hand while undefeated has basically fought no namers. Many of those people even had mediocre records.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

After watching this i think Ronda is going to knock her out.







The OFFICIAL Ronda Rousey fan club.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> The OFFICIAL Ronda Rousey fan club.


One can only imagine the magnitude of bitchy bitterness that'll be going on over lunch.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

oldfan said:


>


Not sure why Wanderlei is in this interview, although I like his new look with long hair. :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Look at the delts on Cyborg when she's relaxed.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man Cyborg is WAY bigger than Tate. I don't mind watching Ronda maul Holm up before she thrashes Miesha again. Really this helps Tate step her game up a little more in preparation for the champ. Things could be worse. We could have a women's division similar to LHW where the paper champ is fighting a loser for the belt. Holm may not have looked that great in her two UFC matches, but she's new blood for the title and will be the most effective striker Ronda has faced to date. Of course, Rousey is rumored to be training with Joanna Jedrzejczyk, who in my opinion is one of the best strikers in the UFC regardless of gender or weight. UFC 195 could turn out to be a slug fest, and who doesn't like a slug fest?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> After watching this i think Ronda is going to knock her out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone please explain why Meisha is touted as some hot as F woman? She has a nice ass. But look at her ******* face!. She looks like a troll ive said it for years. She looks no better there than Cyborg. 

Sure if shes bent over aith a bag on her head shes sexy. Take the bag off and yikes. Not sure what the mma community thinks is so hot...


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Man Cyborg is WAY bigger than Tate. I don't mind watching Ronda maul Holm up before she thrashes Miesha again. Really this helps Tate step her game up a little more in preparation for the champ. Things could be worse. We could have a women's division similar to LHW where the paper champ is fighting a loser for the belt. Holm may not have looked that great in her two UFC matches, but she's new blood for the title and will be the most effective striker Ronda has faced to date. Of course, Rousey is rumored to be training with Joanna Jedrzejczyk, who in my opinion is one of the best strikers in the UFC regardless of gender or weight. UFC 195 could turn out to be a slug fest, and who doesn't like a slug fest?


I love slugs!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it would be smart for Ronda to go toe to toe with a 17 time world champion boxer. She may have improved but she doesn't have a lifetime of striking experience. When they fight she should stick with her bread and butter of judo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

She definitely should....but she's still a way better MMA striker than Holm...and Rousey's pretty damn bad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep not going to the event now


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can someone please explain why Meisha is touted as some hot as F woman? She has a nice ass. But look at her ******* face!. She looks like a troll ive said it for years. She looks no better there than Cyborg.
> 
> Sure if shes bent over aith a bag on her head shes sexy. Take the bag off and yikes. Not sure what the mma community thinks is so hot...


She's not hot as F, she's just really really bangable.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can someone please explain why Meisha is touted as some hot as F woman? She has a nice ass. But look at her ******* face!. She looks like a troll ive said it for years. She looks no better there than Cyborg.
> 
> Sure if shes bent over aith a bag on her head shes sexy. Take the bag off and yikes. Not sure what the mma community thinks is so hot...


I guess some of us only settle for supermodels, but I'd defend Meisha as a very attractive woman, with a very attractive face. I mean sheesh, what do you want?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well one has to remember that Miesha Tate has fought the best of the best at bantamweight during her career. Holly Holm on the other hand while undefeated has basically fought no namers. Many of those people even had mediocre records.


One also has to remember Miesha lost to Cat recently and twice to Ronda already, its not like that's going to change a third time.

I dont expect anyone to beat Ronda ATM but Holm is a much better test than Bethe Correia..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think it would be smart for Ronda to go toe to toe with a 17 time world champion boxer. She may have improved but she doesn't have a lifetime of striking experience. When they fight she should stick with her bread and butter of judo.


Yes, she should bullrush Holm to get the clinch, Judo throw her and finish with a following armbar. But I think Rousey fell in love with striking and while Holm hasn't really shown that she can dish out a lot of damage with her strikes in the UFC Rousey has. So going toe to toe and making it a brawl is probably still a better choice then to make it a technical striking match where Holm might pick her apart and win a decision.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can someone please explain why Meisha is touted as some hot as F woman? ......
> *She looks no better there than Cyborg.*


*Time to clean them up, jonny *


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Miesha is much better looking then Cyborg in terms of attraction.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Miesha is much better looking then Cyborg in terms of attraction.


You talk like a robot...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In honour of the month that Mr Robot Season 1 ends; Top 10 Reasons Kanto speaks like a robot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't completely paying attention when I posted that last one let me explain. Miesha Tate has much better features and is far hotter then Ms. Justino. Only when Cyborg cakes herself under heavy amounts of make up does she look passable as a woman.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Sorry I wasn't completely paying attention when I posted that last one let me explain. Miesha Tate has much better features and is far hotter then Ms. Justino. Only when Cyborg cakes herself under heavy amounts of make up does she look passable as a woman.


Photoshopped, airbrushed, caked in make-up, slightly slimmed down Cyborg is actually pretty hot.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please explain why Meisha is touted as some hot as F woman? She has a nice ass. But look at her ******* face!. She looks like a troll ive said it for years. She looks no better there than Cyborg.
> ...


Would I give it to her? 100 times out of 100.

But while her ass is a 9 her face is a 3.

She looks just like a troll. Nothing beautiful about her face. It is unattractive. Doesnt mean im strutting around acting like I only date 10s. But Tate's face turns me off. Looks like it hurts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree he nose does leave something to be desired for but in my opinion she isn't exactly ugly either. Obviously he best asset (pun intended) is her but. Guys obviously would love to hit that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Sorry I wasn't completely paying attention when I posted that last one let me explain. Miesha Tate has much better features and is far hotter then Ms. Justino. Only when Cyborg cakes herself under heavy amounts of make up does she look passable as a woman.


We were just taking the piss outta you . Obviously Miesha is hotter, you don't need to break it down haha.

I mean, I don't give a shit about who's hotter though. I don't watch many of their interviews and when I'm watching a fight I want to see broken bones and bloody faces not tits and vaginas. I can skip onto redtube after the event if I'm that hard up. I'd prefer to watch Cyborg fight every day for the rest of my life than watch a Miesha Tate interview for the rest of my life.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You just want to see action that bad or is Miesha just that bad at interviews?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> You just want to see action that bad or is Miesha just that bad at interviews?


Maybe he is just an MMA fan (you know, for the fighting and not for chicks)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^This. I've got an unending amount of porn on the internet. I mean I'm pretty hard up but if I need to fire off a handshake with Reverend Lovejoy I can always switch on xnxx rather than have a wank over two bitches with bust opened faces.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe he is just an MMA fan (you know, for the fighting and not for chicks)


So why hate Tate who has had a number of exciting fights (Coenen, Rousey I, Kedzie, Zingano, Rousey II, McMann). Is it because she's a pretty girl that scraps but isn't the best fighter in the world.

Maybe he's just a front runner.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> So why hate Tate who has had a number of exciting fights (Coenen, Rousey I, Kedzie, Zingano, Rousey II, McMann). Is it because she's a pretty girl that scraps but isn't the best fighter in the world.
> 
> Maybe he's just a front runner.


He was replying to Kanto's reply to me.

I don't hate Tate and would have picked her to fight Ronda this fight, while giving Holm someone who's a little bit more of a test. Amanda Nunes could have got the same deal, and then the one who impresses most could have got the next shot after.

I get why people disliked Tate getting the shot but I feel she's been by a landslide Ronda's biggest challenge, easily outstriking her on the feet but having abysmal fight IQ with continuous clinching. Most importantly though is churning out legitimate challengers down the line and Holm could use one impressive performance and Nunes just needs another big win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still not exactly sure that Nunes deserves a title shot anytime soon.


----------

